# zoom hd-8



## pulper (Apr 23, 2007)

has anyone here used the hd-8 from zoom? i'm interested to see if it is worth the extra $ over the boss br-600. i've read a lot of posts on the br-600 here but nothing on the hd-8. it looks like the hd-8 is about $550 cdn.

mostly interested right now in just recording my own stuff, including acoustic guitar with vocals. will expand into electric guitar more as i go, and probably in a year will add a keyboard.

thanks!

paul


----------



## pulper (Apr 23, 2007)

after reading so many good things about the br-600, i'm close to pulling the trigger on it. not sure if i should start a new post on this but if anyone who owns (or knows about) the br-600, is it something that can be used for looping as well? i'd like to record something, maybe a scale or chord changes, and then practice over top of them.

thanks!

paul


----------

